# Trophyrest tree stand rest



## snookdoctor (Aug 5, 2011)

I got one a few weeks ago, but just used it for the first time on a coyote hunt. I set up on a tree stand over a open field with some cow guts as bait. I had about 120 yard shot to the gut pile, and using this thing was like having your gun in a vise. I know that the rest of the guys in my club are gonna drool in a couple weeks when I take it to our work weekend. Anybody else have one of these?


----------



## NOYDB (Aug 5, 2011)

http://www.trophyrest.com/

Looks interesting if you hunt out of permanent stands.

Some things come to mind. 

How quiet would it be after being out in the weather for a year?

Would it encourage someone to lean too far in one direction or another?

What would keep someone with buck fever from swinging it too fast or far and spooking a critter?

Just me but I know I'd manage to knock my hat off.


----------



## snookdoctor (Aug 5, 2011)

NOYDB said:


> http://www.trophyrest.com/
> 
> Looks interesting if you hunt out of permanent stands.
> 
> ...



I know I was skeptical when I first saw my buddys, but soon as you get behind it, you are sold. 

The thing is fast and easy to install. you can use it in a climber if you want. It takes less than a minute to install. 

You can take it down in about the same time, or leave the brackets in the tree for future use, and then the thing slips into place in about 2 seconds when you come back to that stand.   It has a powdercoat finish, so i think it will hold up ok in the weather. If you get buck fever, I think it would help, cause the gun weight is a lot less than just a regular aim, so you wouldn't shake as much. But still, buck fever tough no matter what you do.

If you set it up right, you got plenty of room for your hat.

And leaning. I don't think you can lean to far. I can sit in the stand and pivot from side to side. You stay right on the seat. It's pretty cool. Im thinking about getting some extra brackets that they sell so I can have them at a couple of my stands, so I can just slip it in when I get in the stand.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Aug 5, 2011)

Seems perfect for climbers too....Took the girl about 1 min
to set up.....Just more "stuff" to take to the woods !!!!

Neat product......


----------



## snookdoctor (Aug 5, 2011)

7Mag Hunter said:


> Seems perfect for climbers too....Took the girl about 1 min
> to set up.....Just more "stuff" to take to the woods !!!!
> 
> Neat product......



How much other stuff that you take to the tree will give you a sight picture that is like shooting off a bench?:
This ain't no Hank Parker product, or nut cruncher..thats for sure. It's actually useful.

One thing I did notice, it takes a little effort to get it into a drought starved water oak tree. I tried the brackets on a white oak, and a pine tree, and it goes in easy. They are about 1/4" or so lag screws, so when it gets started, it goes in pretty quick.


----------



## xroad (Aug 6, 2011)

*tree dock*

a company called tree dock systems has a series of shooting rests for all types of stands, made of aluminum so a bit pricy - but very effective for permanent stand locations


----------



## NOYDB (Aug 6, 2011)

http://www.treedocksystems.com/index.htm

I think I like the first one better.

More versatile and lighter weight.

And after some research  it appears to lack the 300% hunters are suckers premium over similar function items. If you look at plant bracket the large ones with swivel mounts. It's actually less expensive. Which BTW means it could do double duty.


----------



## snookdoctor (Aug 6, 2011)

NOYDB said:


> http://www.treedocksystems.com/index.htm
> 
> I think I like the first one better.
> 
> ...



I hope my wife never realizes that.


----------



## NOYDB (Aug 6, 2011)

snookdoctor said:


> I hope my wife never realizes that.



Are you newlyweds???

Work it!

Show how they are less expensive than the regular brackets, and buy what she wants and add some extra for yourself. 

Plus that means you'll always a few spares on hand.


----------



## snookdoctor (Aug 6, 2011)

Not a bad idea!


----------



## xroad (Aug 6, 2011)

*shooting rest*

to each his own -I have one of Tree Dock's lite rails and it weighs less than 20 lbs, it adjusts horizontally and vertically and it will allow me to put some camo mesh around my stand.

I just ordered a second, two man version to put on the stand i use with my son to give him a custom rest.

i am sure the Trophy Rest is a great product, but i just cannot see getting a perfect rest while holding a rope - it would no doubt help, but a fixed rail all the way around the stand cannot be beat IMO


----------



## snookdoctor (Aug 6, 2011)

xroad said:


> to each his own -I have one of Tree Dock's lite rails and it weighs less than 20 lbs, it adjusts horizontally and vertically and it will allow me to put some camo mesh around my stand.
> 
> I just ordered a second, two man version to put on the stand i use with my son to give him a custom rest.
> 
> i am sure the Trophy Rest is a great product, but i just cannot see getting a perfect rest while holding a rope - it would no doubt help, but a fixed rail all the way around the stand cannot be beat IMO



That was my thought before I tried it.
Having a fixed rail could be nice for putting mesh on, but it is fixed. Same problem as the rails that come with the stands. You have to adjust your body position to get certain shot angles. With this thing, your shooting posture stays the same, it is the gun that adjusts position. Thats one of the things I like about it.


----------



## xroad (Aug 6, 2011)

*shooting rests*

can't argue with your logic - both good products - i just like the fixed rail, can't say i am one to fall out of the tree with buck fever - but a youngster might.

I hunt south Georgia in some very wide open areas and a 300 year shot is no exception - if the deer is close enough i need to adjust that much, a rest most likely is not needed - even if it looks like an Elk

good hunting, but i like the Tree Dock product better - just my opinion, but their stuff is a bit unique and i have had quite a few comments that they are bulky - yet they weigh less than 20 pounds

i am a fan of anything that helps me put the big boy on the ground - both would do this under the right circumstances


----------



## snookdoctor (Aug 17, 2011)

NOYDB said:


> Are you newlyweds???
> 
> Work it!
> 
> ...



I worked it. She is buying one. She gets to use both, out of season. During the season, they are MINE. Translation....one for each of us. She is gonna use hers. If it gets her in the woods, I'm good.


----------



## snookdoctor (Sep 27, 2011)

NOYDB said:


> http://www.trophyrest.com/
> 
> Looks interesting if you hunt out of permanent stands.
> 
> ...



After 6 weeks of being on a tree in the backyard, not a noise or any rust. The powder coat must be pretty good. I took it down and put it in the garage. I don't plan on leaving it on a tree unless I will be going back the next day or so, so I don't think I will have to worry about noise.


----------



## xroad (Oct 6, 2011)

here we go again - the tree dock product is ALUMINUM  and you can leave it up as long as you like. while they are fixed - you adjust it to your desired level - they ARE adjustible like no other. I have them now on both my ladder stands and inverted for my climber. they just had a free give away - i did not win, but i wish i had - could use a third.

 different no doubt, but I saw them in person in Alabama - bought one there and another afterIi tried it - way different than anything I had before


----------



## snookdoctor (Oct 7, 2011)

Sorry to interupt your thread Didn't know this was the debate forum. They would probably let you start your own review thread for your aluminum thing if you want.


----------

